# Pics of simple vivs



## rudukai13 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm looking for pictures of simple vivs. It seems like the majority of the enclosures that people make are geared towards being as highly planted as possible with as many different plant species and finely sculpted backgrounds, etc. Don't get me wrong, I greatly appreciate the artistic talent, creativity, time and effort put into them and I think they're awesome. But personally I prefer a more simple, less cluttered look. So if anyone has any pictures, please post them up!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I feel like mine's fairly simple, but I admit that it does feel a bit cluttered. There's actually a good deal of "niche-space" hidden all over in there. Once the background grows in (crosses fingers) I feel like it will look really nice, but I doubt it will ever compete in terms of grandeur with the majority of vivs that others have made.








and a side view with no background plants (pre plants)








and just cause I think the male's a goof and I love the expression he's pulling...here's the same picture from a different angle. He's only got 1 thing on his mind


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have much sophistication in VIV building, you may like these:

JBear


----------



## rudukai13 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, excellent examples! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics 3-9 are progression/build pics of the same tank. I wanted to illustrate that a simple "base" goes a long way. It doesn't have to be cluttered, but, IMO, it does need shaded areas provided by a lush canopy, after all, Darts are NOT the "basking" type.

*Pics 2, 7, and 8 are NOT grown in tanks. These were taken immediately after planting, thus everything looks drooping and lifeless.

JBear


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

2 large broms, leaf litter in the front half, some kind of ground cover plant in the back half


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice job Gary.
How often do you run the fans? 
Are they drilled in the back for drainage?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty sparsely planted


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Reef_Haven said:


> Nice job Gary.
> How often do you run the fans?
> Are they drilled in the back for drainage?


The fans are on the same timer as the lights. When the lights are on during the day the fans are running.

The tanks are drilled for drainage. That's the only way


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow those tanks look great Gary!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Has always been one of my favorites...a truly terrestrial enclosure for a group of D. tinctorious "azureus" (not my tank):










For more images go here: Frognet.org Gallery :: 90 gallon


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I've always loved that one


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I feel like mine's fairly simple, but I admit that it does feel a bit cluttered. There's actually a good deal of "niche-space" hidden all over in there. Once the background grows in (crosses fingers) I feel like it will look really nice, but I doubt it will ever compete in terms of grandeur with the majority of vivs that others have made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thrilled that your tank is taking off so well.... I feel like this is a deceptive tank. It _is_ a simple tank. There's not a lot of grandiose hardscaping or anything. But it's so well grown in that at first glance it _looks_ complex. I think these are some of the cooler tanks, especially for tincs and auratus.

How's that trio working out for you? Any aggression?


----------



## Dew (Aug 3, 2011)

VicSkimmr said:


> pretty sparsely planted


Ah what a beautiful vivarium. Simple yet complex (if that makes any sence)


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm thrilled that your tank is taking off so well.... I feel like this is a deceptive tank. It _is_ a simple tank. There's not a lot of grandiose hardscaping or anything. But it's so well grown in that at first glance it _looks_ complex. I think these are some of the cooler tanks, especially for tincs and auratus.
> 
> How's that trio working out for you? Any aggression?


Thanks! Yeah, there's pretty significant areas that you just don't see in the pictures. Like, you could fit a baseball in the back right corner by moving that moss covered piece of driftwood, but you wouldn't guess it by looking at the pictures...  Right now as I look in there I don't see a single frog (they're hanging out in the "hidden" areas, but an hour ago all 3 were as visible as can be. 

They're doing well so far. No aggression as of yet, but I've got my quarantine set up and ready to go should I see any. However, since I've put them together I've gotten a clutch of eggs every week like clockwork. I've got 2 eggs right now that are so close to being tads... =)

The trio though is just temporary until I can tell which way the third leans. Once I'm a bit more confident then I'll sell "her" and just be left with my pair


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Thanks! Yeah, there's pretty significant areas that you just don't see in the pictures. Like, you could fit a baseball in the back right corner by moving that moss covered piece of driftwood, but you wouldn't guess it by looking at the pictures...  Right now as I look in there I don't see a single frog (they're hanging out in the "hidden" areas, but an hour ago all 3 were as visible as can be.
> 
> They're doing well so far. No aggression as of yet, but I've got my quarantine set up and ready to go should I see any. However, since I've put them together I've gotten a clutch of eggs every week like clockwork. I've got 2 eggs right now that are so close to being tads... =)
> 
> The trio though is just temporary until I can tell which way the third leans. Once I'm a bit more confident then I'll sell "her" and just be left with my pair


1.2 trio in an 18 cube? You are a brave one, sir.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> 1.2 trio in an 18 cube? You are a brave one, sir.


Well, sorta. It's a 1.1.1 trio, but yeah, that's why I'm shooting for having just the pair.

I've been thinking that in a week or so once I get another clutch of eggs on the way I'll remove the known female and see how the known male and the unknown interact. If that doesn't help determine male/female then I'll switch the known male and the known female and see how they behave. I'm assuming the 0.0.1 is female based primarily on the lack of breeding with the female and toepad size, but I also know that that alone isn't all that reliable...


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

agreed love his tank




Dew said:


> Ah what a beautiful vivarium. Simple yet complex (if that makes any sence)


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

MY first two. About as simple as it gets.

Too many plant types, which I will correct as it fills in.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing special but its pretty simple. Houses 3 female and 2 male costa rican auratus


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

VicSkimmr said:


> pretty sparsely planted


Simply planted, complex everything else


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

This is probably my simplest viv...it's a 15 gallon holding 6 anthonyi until my 120 is done, so i can move my leucs into the 120, and turn the leuc viv [that they're in now] into a viv for the anthonyi. [excuse the dirty glass, i didnt bother to clean it first]












































































[_*Disclaimer***this is only temporary and NOT permanent****_]


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

With me...it always seems the vivs that I put the smallest effort into always turn out beautiful. Nice looking vivs guys!


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Not the greatest pictures but here are my 2 temporary 5.5gal vert tanks.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Two grow out tanks and a 20 gallon high vert.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a real simple setup for my Avicularia tarantula with plants planted in the bottom and with manzanita driftwood. Care is very easy for this viv.


----------

